# SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB-



## Lou @ Select (Jun 30, 2004)

It looks like we're ready to rock this GB.

Here's what the pricing structure will look like:
- Carriers only *$219* per set _shipped_.
- Bolt and spacer kit only *$35* per set _shipped_.
- Carrier, bolt, and spacer kit *$243* per set _shipped._
- Carrier, bolt, spacer, and rotor kit *$289 plus shipping.*_Plain 12.3" vented rotors_
- Carrier, bolt, spacer, rotor, and pads kit *Call for pricing and availability.*

*_The bolt and carrier spacer kit applies only for late Mk3 VR6 cars; MkIV cars do not require this kit to retrofit the 12.3" brakes. _

Now for the GB requirements:
We'll run this GB for about 3 weeks. We need a minimum of 10 buyers for the carrirers or any kit that includes carriers; once that minimum is reached, we begin shipping. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

If you need any more information or have any questions, hit me up via IM, email, or over the phone and I'll do my best to help you out. 
All contact info is in my sig, and we're here from *10am-7pm EST, Mon-Fri & Sat from 11am-6pm*.




_Modified by Lou @ Select at 1:41 PM 5-31-2005_


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Any takers yet? Looks like a sweet deal that may particpate in.
How much for the just the carriers and the rotors? Would the price be $289-$35=$254; since mkiv'v don't require the spacer and bolts?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (redwe-in-wi)*

How much for just a pair of rotors? 289-243=$46 for two rotors?????
Who is the manufacturer of the rotors btw?


----------



## Lou @ Select (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (redwe-in-wi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redwe-in-wi* »_
How much for the just the carriers and the rotors? Would the price be $289-$35=$254; since mkiv'v don't require the spacer and bolts?



The carriers and rotors alone for the MkIV application is still *$289*. 
We're extending that pricing to the Mk3 guys to not leave them out; in effect they're getting their bolt/spacer kit for free.
You MkIV guys have it easy enough as it is.


----------



## Lou @ Select (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_How much for just a pair of rotors? 289-243=$46 for two rotors?????
Who is the manufacturer of the rotors btw?



Negative.
The pricing above does not work for individual break-down. It is only effective when purchasing the parts as a kit as listed above.
The plain rotors will be either Ate or Brembo, depending on availability and customer preference.
Priced individually, a pair of plain 12.3" rotors is $139.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Lou @ Select)*

Do you have a bolt/spacer kit that works on MkIV 2.0/TDI with 11.0" rotors? Or do you need to get the 1.8T/VR6 wheel hubs/bearings?


_Modified by phatvw at 10:40 AM 6-1-2005_


----------



## Lou @ Select (Jun 30, 2004)

I believe you'll need the entire assembly for this to work on your TDi.
Sorry.


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (Lou @ Select)*

Man, why is there always a premium for mk4's? i suppose i can just sell the bolt/spacers?








ok, I'm interested.
the carrier/rotor kit with no pads.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (traffic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traffic* »_
ok, I'm interested.
the carrier/rotor kit with no pads. 

I'm down for the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Has this been posted in the mkiv and mkiii forums? 
Just hoping the minimum is met......


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (Lou @ Select)*

What do I need for a Jetta GLX 95 OBD I with the sensors for the pads?


----------



## Lou @ Select (Jun 30, 2004)

Well, you'll need to upgrade to the later style brakes in order for any of this to work for you.
I believe you'll need the gear found on OBD II cars with the different style calipers.


----------



## rpmorley (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (Lou @ Select)*

I think I will take you up on this 12.3 upgrade. How and when do we pay?
What can you do for a rear upgrade?


----------



## Lou @ Select (Jun 30, 2004)

Well, anybody can call and place their order(s) at any time.
We'll issue you an order number, and add you to the list.
As soon as we've got the 10 buyers, we'll begin shipping parts.
You will not be charged until we have the minimum number of buyers and are ready to ship your order to you.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lou @ Select)*

how many orders do you have already?


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (Lou @ Select)*








Oh well...cest la vie.
Cheers!
Scott


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (ScooterMac01)*

Anybody ordered or made contact w/ Lou lately?


----------



## Lou @ Select (Jun 30, 2004)

I've got a few guys who have gotten in touch with me with their order info.
Need to get the rest of you to get in touch with me so we can start shipping parts.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (Lou @ Select)*

I sent you a IM a while back asking if this will work on my 1995 jetta, i have smaller discs than the older VR's so i wanted to get bigger. can i make it work? sorry for asking again, the IM was deleted before i got to read your responce


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (KIEZERJOSE)*

what kit do i need to do a whole front brake install for a 2001 Jetta VR6?


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (rmbalisa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmbalisa* »_what kit do i need to do a whole front brake install for a 2001 Jetta VR6?

just the carriers and rotors - $289 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou @ Select (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_I sent you a IM a while back asking if this will work on my 1995 jetta, i have smaller discs than the older VR's so i wanted to get bigger. can i make it work? sorry for asking again, the IM was deleted before i got to read your responce


If it's a OBD I VR6 (pre 1996), you'll need more than this kit to actually make it all work.
You have different size rotors and different running gear under there; so you'll likely have to swap out calipers as well. It's quite a bit more involved for you than for the later cars. 
Sorry.


----------



## ariba (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (Lou @ Select)*

Just to confirm for mk4 2.0, it needs the whole set up $289. Do you also sell the rear ones? if yes can you tell me the specs and price?
Thanks


----------



## Lou @ Select (Jun 30, 2004)

This will not work for 2L and TDi MkIV cars.
You'll need complete new assemblies to have these fit on your car.
These are only direct upgrades for MkIV 1.8T and VR6 models.
For this to work on a MkIV 2L or TDi, you'll need:
- brake lines
- spindles with bearings
- hub
- calipers
all from a 1.8T or VR6 model car.
you'll probably also need to do the ball joints while you're at it.


_Modified by Lou @ Select at 12:29 PM 6-11-2005_


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Lou @ Select)*

youll be hearing from me very shortly


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (tim frame)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim frame* »_youll be hearing from me very shortly









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif let's get those orders in; and spread the word








I can't wait to see the 12.3" brakes stuffed behind my RXII's. They'll fit with a little grinding of the caliper.


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (Lou @ Select)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou @ Select* »_I've got a few guys who have gotten in touch with me with their order info.
Need to get the rest of you to get in touch with me so we can start shipping parts.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Ok, so what info do you need and what type of payments are acceptable?
When do we pay? When does it deliver?


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (traffic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traffic* »_
Ok, so what info do you need and what type of payments are acceptable?
When do we pay? When does it deliver?


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou @ Select* »_Well, anybody can call and place their order(s) at any time.
We'll issue you an order number, and add you to the list.
As soon as we've got the 10 buyers, we'll begin shipping parts.
You will not be charged until we have the minimum number of buyers and are ready to ship your order to you.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (redwe-in-wi)*

tried to call you, no one was there... i've got an MKIV... wouldn't need the botls/spacers.... could you PM me a quote for the carriers, rotors and pads(i'd like the hawk hps if you have those available)
also do you know if the 20th/337 gti's have upgraded calipers? or would they be the same.... just trying to weigh out if i should go this route or just guy a 20th/337 brake kit


----------



## snowboy70 (Jun 29, 2003)

do u have a picture of the full kit?


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (flashback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashback* »_
also do you know if the 20th/337 gti's have upgraded calipers? or would they be the same.... just trying to weigh out if i should go this route or just guy a 20th/337 brake kit

This is a 20th/337/gli brake kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 20th/337/gli calipers are same as the mkiv 11.3" brakes(minus the red paint). The upgrade to 12.3" brakes only requires 12.3" rotors and the new carriers to space the calipers out further.


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (redwe-in-wi)*

how many have contacted you thus far?


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (traffic)*

I did and purchased yesterday. 
LOU is a pleasure to deal with. So hurry up and buy








thanks again
Tim


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (tim frame)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim frame* »_ 
LOU is a pleasure to deal with. So hurry up and buy








thanks again
Tim

true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hurry up guys on the fence; let's get these shipped.







You know you want them.







Err, I mean need 'em.


----------



## MK3_greenDub (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (redwe-in-wi)*

IM sent.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (MK3_greenDub)*

I will probably be in for a set of the bolts and spacers- will now in the next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

cool
Don't be afraid to give Lou a call. He's pretty good to work with.


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (redwe-in-wi)*

lets go people 
order


----------



## progrock (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (Lou @ Select)*

I have a 98 gti with stock 15" wheels... will the kit fit, or do i need 17" rims?


----------



## Mad Orchid (May 7, 2004)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (progrock)*

I want to do this but I need some convincing...
I have a 99.5 VR6. I need (I guess) the carriers and rotors, and the pads. 
Someone tell me how much of a difference I will feel if I purchase this, and how happy I'm going to be! If it is worth it, I'm down for sure, but I'm still on edge


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (9jVeRtt6a9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9jVeRtt6a9* »_Someone tell me how much of a difference I will feel if I purchase this, and how happy I'm going to be! If it is worth it, I'm down for sure, but I'm still on edge









Some answers and insight here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2047527


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (redwe-in-wi)*

do we know the amount of people who have ordered thus far?


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (tim frame)*

Where you at Lou?
Whats the lastest on the GB?


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (tim frame)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim frame* »_Where you at Lou?
Whats the lastest on the GB?









Bueller?


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (redwe-in-wi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redwe-in-wi* »_The upgrade to 12.3" brakes only requires 12.3" rotors and the new carriers to space the calipers out further. 

They are rotor carriers because they hold the rotors. You need the carriers to hold the larger rotors.


----------



## progrock (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (progrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *progrock* »_I have a 98 gti with stock 15" wheels... will the kit fit, or do i need 17" rims?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (progrock)*

SOME 16" will fit , but not all of them . I dont think 15 will clear







Bob.G


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: SMS 12.3" TT Brake upgrade for Mk3/Mk4 -GB- (rracerguy717)*

15" wheels will definately not clear.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Any update Lou? I am willing to take my business elsewhere if nothing is on the near horizon here. 
Any chance these will ship within a week?


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (redwe-in-wi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redwe-in-wi* »_Any update Lou? I am willing to take my business elsewhere if nothing is on the near horizon here. 
Any chance these will ship within a week? 

I may be right behind you.
We could get the five guys together and talk to another vendor.
Perhaps ECS could help


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (tim frame)*

Myself and redwe-in-wi would like to get in touch with the other 2 gents who called Lou about the upgrade. If we can come together, I am sure we would be able to get a better deal collectively instead of going out alone. So IM me for further details or if you have any questions.
Lets use this thread as the main source for communication in hopes of attracting a few more people if at all possible








later
tim


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (tim frame)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim frame* »_Myself and redwe-in-wi would like to get in touch with the other 2 gents who called Lou about the upgrade. If we can come together, I am sure we would be able to get a better deal collectively instead of going out alone. So IM me for further details or if you have any questions.
Lets use this thread as the main source for communication in hopes of attracting a few more people if at all possible








later
tim

I need carriers, bolt, and spacers as well for my mk3.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Do you have a bolt/spacer kit that works on MkIV 2.0/TDI with 11.0" rotors? Or do you need to get the 1.8T/VR6 wheel hubs/bearings?

_Modified by phatvw at 10:40 AM 6-1-2005_

Will a kit like this fit under OEM 16" wheels?? If so, how do I go about getting wheel hub/bearings for my TDi??


----------



## golfvariant (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (yosemitesamiam)*

Beware of anything you purchase from SMS. They sound like a good company till you try calling them for support. I hosted a group buy for them back in March and never received my end of the deal. Read the post...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1885081


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (golfvariant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfvariant* »_Beware of anything you purchase from SMS. They sound like a good company till you try calling them for support. I hosted a group buy for them back in March and never received my end of the deal. Read the post...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1885081

odd.. I had no problem with them before in the past... they were doing a GB on SPec clutches, I think, and I called and called about all this clutch stuff I was unfamiliar wth and they gave me all the info that they could! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to them for starting a very competitively priced GB!
but if you wanna upgrade your rotors







... [whispers]see the sig[/whispers]


----------



## LotusSyfn (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (golfvariant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfvariant* »_Beware of anything you purchase from SMS. They sound like a good company till you try calling them for support. I hosted a group buy for them back in March and never received my end of the deal. Read the post...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1885081

wow I can't believe people are still mad about this


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (LotusSyfn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LotusSyfn* »_wow I can't believe people are still mad about this









People are still mad at Autobahn Xclusive and Ducetronic (sp), why the above should surprise you?


----------



## LotusSyfn (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (ROCKnRLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROCKnRLR* »_
People are still mad at Autobahn Xclusive and Ducetronic (sp), why the above should surprise you?

Well if you want to go there we can. As I recall Lou was involved in that as well... 
ur bad Jose







Kudos for you!


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (LotusSyfn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LotusSyfn* »_As I recall Lou was involved in that as well.

Did I say he wasnt?


----------



## LotusSyfn (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (ROCKnRLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROCKnRLR* »_
Did I say he wasnt?


oh Jose, Jose, You love Drama. So do I







we make a great team!


----------

